# kh 260



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought a Brother machine and I am taking lessons. I want to know how people get patterns. I have a lot to learn before I get started. It is a bulky machines and I really want to make sweaters.

Can I use my regular knitting patterns? By the way it has a card reader.

Retta


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
*http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/*
http://www.maggieandrews.supanet.com/machine-knitting-sites.htm

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4007-1.html#32865
http://www.knittingtipsonline.com/knitting_tips.html

Tips/Tricks ABOVE 2 sites + don't miss the home page here to fine the machine knitters connection.... you were lucky to find someone to give you lessons, they are few and far between... my favorite site is the first one in this list but there are some nice selections in the others...please be sure to let us know if you find others, we try to keep this list up to date... have fun...deemail, sk155, brother 864, brother 320/321, assorted vintage and others....

and yes, there are lots of hand knitting patterns that can be done partially or wholly on the machine... it just takes some work and imagination...

the hat pattern in bold is a great project for donor or learning projects.... it is one large rectangle, gathered off the machine onto a ribbon or tie and the cuff makes it easily adjustable for gifts....i usually make my cuff a different color to blend with both inside and outside so i can turn it inside out and have it completely reversible.. fun to do and inexpensive...

if sweaters are your interest, don't miss the cherylbrunette lessons on youtube...it's a whole course, using a child's drop shoulder as a project.... dianaknits is similar in that it is a course....in addition to these, we have a member here on KP who puts tips, tricks and lessons up on youtube and the first of the tips and tricks sites is her info...but she has lots more on youtube.... i subscribe to her so that i get an email whenever she puts a new video online.... some patterns, some accessories, some techniques... and mostly on her bond which is a mid gauge and many of her techniques are just fine for our bulky machines.... (clogden21 on youtube) and of course, don't miss searching on 'knitting machines' on youtube, in general...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice choice in machines, I have the same model
send a pm with your email, I have sock patterns that can be used on your machine. This will teach you how to inc/dec and if you choose later you can even use a pattern card or transfer sts for different pairs with small cables etc...

You're going to really enjoy your KM...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Deemail, WHat a nice list to add to ones I already know of.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

euvid said:


> Deemail, WHat a nice list to add to ones I already know of.


please let us know about your list...


----------



## castlekeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi
I,too, have the Brother 260. Of course you can "translate" hand knitting patterns to machine knitting. The only drawback is getting the correct guage--(MK tension is USUALLY smaller then the needle size in the pattern) and perhaps the number of stitches used. I have found "Sandy's Pattern Pantry" (canadian, and I don't think she still does MK, but I might be wrong) and Ricki Mundstock "magic Cable " patterns to be simple and easy to understand in the directions.
You might try "googling" the words Machine Knitting Patterns and see what you get.
Hope this helps.

Ricki


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, Retta, 
Congratulations on getting your KM! I know you picked a good machine, because I have a Brother 260 also, that I have had for a long time but have not used in a while. I remember it as being easy to use. 
Nice to see that others on here also have 260's, and lots of good advice for a new user. 
Thanks, Deemail, for that comprehensive list of sites for patterns, tricks and tips for machine knitting. If I can't get to it sooner, one of my New Year's Resolutions will be to get back to machine knitting! 
I'm sure you will be able to knit sweaters on the 260, and enjoy doing it! 
Linda in FLA


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. All of you are amazing. I start lesson #2 this Sunday. When I bought my machine, she said that 10-free lessons and all the phone calls I need to make are included. I am so blessed. I am truly excited. 

Thanks again for all your encouragement and help. 

As I find patterns I will forward.

Retta


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Send a pm with your email, I have a pattern I can send you


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.

My email address is: redr[email protected]

Thank again,

Retta


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Hi anyone have a Afghan \blanket pattern for KM 260 midguage\chunky.

using my punchcard?/


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love to have a afghan/blanket pattern also. I think I love this machine. 

Retta


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Retta, congrats on getting your 260. word to the wise, just keep it well cleaned and "oiled" regularly. I found that after a few items, the lint just builds up behind the needles in the grooves (especially if using the fuzzier fashion yarn) and it makes the needles work harder than they should. Clean them regularly. Also, as Castlekeeper mentioned, there are great booklets (only about 4 or 5 pats in each booklet) out there by Rikki Mundstock called "magic cables" which are great on the 260 and alot of fun to do. Also to: Landofoz....these "magic cable" patterns can also be transformed into beautiful afghan's..I've done 3 or 4 of them, with just the repeats of the 24 stitch patterns across the entire bed of the machine for as long as I wanted and they were met with alot of praise from the people I gave them to. I have to admit though that even with the 120 or so needles on the bed the 3 afghans were kind of narrow, so to embellish the width I just made two more strips of 48 sts (2 reps of 24 st pag) and added them onto each longer side of the blanket with hand crochet seaming. Hope this made sense and hope you can still find those "magic cable" booklets, they're great. Good luck to all.


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

Marie,

Thank you so much for the advice. I just had my second lesson and that is the first thing she did was oil the carriage. I now know how to do that. Thank you so much for sending me resources on pattern books. I am very excited about what this machine can do. I want to skip work tomorrow and play with my machine but I cannot. I will look on Amazon and try and order the books. My teacher also sold me two books and gave me two patterns. As much as I love to hand knit, this is a whole new twist on things. Now if I can only get something made to post. "don't hold your breath right yet". Thanks again for all your information and support.

I will stay in touch.

Retta


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Retta, enjoy enjoy enjoy, just don't give up. "Keep practicing" (one of my fav ceramics/pottery guru's uses that as his motto "Keep Practicing"..and I follow it every day) If you don't understand something just ask your teacher, or drop us a line here and I'm sure you'll get more answers than you asked for! I LOVE MACHINE KNITTING. MK's and pottery are the only things I do to keep myself out of trouble ;-0


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

MarieDe said:


> Hi Retta, congrats on getting your 260. word to the wise, just keep it well cleaned and "oiled" regularly. I found that after a few items, the lint just builds up behind the needles in the grooves (especially if using the fuzzier fashion yarn) and it makes the needles work harder than they should. Clean them regularly. Also, as Castlekeeper mentioned, there are great booklets (only about 4 or 5 pats in each booklet) out there by Rikki Mundstock called "magic cables" which are great on the 260 and alot of fun to do. Also to: Landofoz....these "magic cable" patterns can also be transformed into beautiful afghan's..I've done 3 or 4 of them, with just the repeats of the 24 stitch patterns across the entire bed of the machine for as long as I wanted and they were met with alot of praise from the people I gave them to. I have to admit though that even with the 120 or so needles on the bed the 3 afghans were kind of narrow, so to embellish the width I just made two more strips of 48 sts (2 reps of 24 st pag) and added them onto each longer side of the blanket with hand crochet seaming. Hope this made sense and hope you can still find those "magic cable" booklets, they're great. Good luck to all.


 terrific and many thanks i have just ordered one maggie :thumbup: :-D


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Excellent Maggie. You'll find the patterns are useful anywhere you'd like to use them...sweaters, scarves, afghans, hats even. Just be mindful of the correct needles to move the stitches to, as that's actually what makes the cables on the right side of the fabric. Take your time and read the patterns very carefully so as not to confuse where/what needles are the right ones. Good Luck! Hope all is well "Down Under" ;-))


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

MarieDe said:


> Excellent Maggie. You'll find the patterns are useful anywhere you'd like to use them...sweaters, scarves, afghans, hats even. Just be mindful of the correct needles to move the stitches to, as that's actually what makes the cables on the right side of the fabric. Take your time and read the patterns very carefully so as not to confuse where/what needles are the right ones. Good Luck! Hope all is well "Down Under" ;-))


I sent for the book but didnt get a reply?
ps i have a cousin who lives in NJ ,been there 3times last time 10 yrs ago


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Maggie, I know many people here in the States make a joke about living in NJ, but I've been a lifelong resident here and wouldn't think of any other place as home. Where abouts in NJ does you cousin live? I live in central NJ in a town called Holmdel. Where abouts in Australia do you live...that is one place I always dreamed of visiting but never could find the $$$.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

MarieDe said:


> Hi Maggie, I know many people here in the States make a joke about living in NJ, but I've been a lifelong resident here and wouldn't think of any other place as home. Where abouts in NJ does you cousin live? I live in central NJ in a town called Holmdel. Where abouts in Australia do you live...that is one place I always dreamed of visiting but never could find the $$$.


Off the top of my head Manaplan |Englishtown.
i live 420klm s from Sydney ,halfway to Brisbane .


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Again Maggie. Would you believe I am only about 15 miles - about 24 klm from the Manalapan/Englishtown border! Really what a small small world it is. Oh dreams, maybe one day I'll visit Australia. Well, keep knitting and wishing you good results from your books! Enjoy!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am just learning too on the 260! It is a great machine. pretty cool tht you have lessons with yours. I have found places for lessons but they are very expensive so getting alll the support you have is fantastic! Keep us posted on how it is going...you will love it!!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

castlekeeper said:


> Hi
> I,too, have the Brother 260. Of course you can "translate" hand knitting patterns to machine knitting. The only drawback is getting the correct guage--(MK tension is USUALLY smaller then the needle size in the pattern) and perhaps the number of stitches used. I have found "Sandy's Pattern Pantry" (canadian, and I don't think she still does MK, but I might be wrong) and Ricki Mundstock "magic Cable " patterns to be simple and easy to understand in the directions.
> You might try "googling" the words Machine Knitting Patterns and see what you get.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


hi i have a brother 260
:thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Linda knits said:


> Hi, Retta,
> Congratulations on getting your KM! I know you picked a good machine, because I have a Brother 260 also, that I have had for a long time but have not used in a while. I remember it as being easy to use.
> Nice to see that others on here also have 260's, and lots of good advice for a new user.
> Thanks, Deemail, for that comprehensive list of sites for patterns, tricks and tips for machine knitting. If I can't get to it sooner, one of my New Year's Resolutions will be to get back to machine knitting!
> ...


Great i have a brother and very new to KM

regards Maggie


----------



## Susieq097 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have just acquired a brother 260 and also need some basic patterns please


----------

